
Announcing the Atom 1.0 API - _pius
http://blog.atom.io/2015/01/15/announcing-the-atom-1-api.html
======
harrid
Great! Time to evaluate whether it's reasonable to invest time in it. How did
the performance evolve over the last months? Half a year ago it was unusable
for medium-sized text files. Some weeks ago I did a quick test and it seemed a
lot faster.

